# Os Iustu, Meditabitur Sapientiam Et Lingua Eius Loquetur Idicium



## Coolguy

I don't know where I heard this song but I've been thinking about it all the time now and I really want to know what it all says because I don't understand over half of it.

_Os Iustu, Meditabitur Sapientiam Et Lingua Eius Loquetur Idicium
Beatus Vir Qui Suffert Tentationem Quoniam Cum Probatus Fuerit Accipiet Coronam Vitae
Kyrie Ignis Divine Eleison
O Quam Sancta, Quam Serena, Quam Benigna, Quam Amoena O Castitatus Lilium_

My thoughts:

The mouth of the ... and his tongue ... judgement
Blessed is he who ... shall receive 
Our Lord ... have mercy ... 
Oh how sacred, how fair, how kind, how ... o lily of chastity.

Can anyone help me fill in the gaps?


----------



## Coolguy

*bump for clarification*


----------



## Benjy

coronam vitae is a crown of life (i think | vitae = genative?).. and its in the accusative right? so that makes it the object of receive. i think. lol i haven't studied and latin in so long (6 years maybe) sorry that i can't be of more help =[


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> coronam vitae is a crown of life (i think | vitae = genative?).. and its in the accusative right? so that makes it the object of receive. i think. lol i haven't studied and latin in so long (6 years maybe) sorry that i can't be of more help =[



The accusative is right. I know it from German. receive also requires accusative in German.

I could remember some Latin since I'm just studying it, but this text is too hard for me.


----------



## Ryche

Here is my translation as I can understand it. I'm a Classics Major, but my Greek was always stronger than my Latin. It was a challange, I had to play with it a bit and some of the Latin is actually incorrect (I found that the actual song is written this way, but the Latin words they are using are not quite right, which is actually quite normal).
Well, enjoy.

_Os Iustu, Meditabitur Sapientiam_
the mouth of the just shall meditate wisdom

_Et Lingua Eius Loquetur Idicium_
and his tongue shall speak judgment

_Beatus Vir Qui Suffert Tentationem_
blessed is the man who endures temptation

_Quoniam Cum Probatus Fuerit_
for, once he has been tried

_Accipiet_ _Coronam Vitae_
he shall receive the crown of life

_Kyrie, Ignis Divine, Eleison_
oh lord, oh holy fire, have mercy

_O Quam Sancta_
oh how sacred

_Quam Serena_
how serene

_Quam Benigna_
how benevolent

_Quam Amoena_
how lovely

_O Castitatus Lilium_
oh lily of purity


----------



## Cristian

Hi everybody. First of all that latin song comes from a himn which the priest sings/prays from the breviary, on the hour called "vespers", but i can´t remember now exactly in which feasts they sing it, but i´m quite sure it is in the feast of the "confessors".
I think also there are few mistakes, for example:
Os iustu actually is os iusti because is a genitive case (iustus/i)
oh castitatus lilium should read "oh castitatis lilium" due to the same thing, i.e. is a genitive case. (castitas/castitatis).
By the way Ryche´s translation is very good.


----------



## randar

Coolguy said:
			
		

> I don't know where I heard this song


 
The Song is the intro music for "Elven Lied" an short anime serie


----------



## Full_Metal_Chic

Those lyrics are from a song called Lillium that the anime Elfen Lied uses. I wondered what they meant because i have the song...so whatever you can find out i'd like to know. 

Full_Metal_Chic


----------



## diegodbs

Ryche's translation is correct.


----------



## pinktank

your translation is being used by anime_fin in their fansubs, is this off topic too? I hope not.


----------



## Thirsteh

Hi guys, I just saw this post and thought I'd give my 5 cents.

This song, or hymn, also appears in an anime series called Elfen Lied.

The whole song in latin reads:


> os iusti meditabitur sapientiam
> et lingua eius loquetur iudicium
> beatus vir qui suffert tentationem
> quoniam cum probatus fuerit
> accipiet coronam vitae
> kyrie, ignis divine, eleison
> oh quam sancta
> quam Serena
> quam Benigna
> quam Amoena
> oh castitatis lilium



And the translation to english (hopefully correct):


> The mouth of the Just shall meditate wisdom,
> and His tongue shall speak judgement.
> Blessed is the man who endures temptation,
> for, once he has been tried, he shall receive
> the crown of life.
> Oh Lord, oh Holy Fire, have mercy,
> Oh how sacred,
> How serene
> How benevolent
> How lovely
> Oh lily of purity


----------



## Kailyn

I was watching an anime called _Elfen Lied_ and this song is the anime's opening song.

Also, it sounded familiar and I wanted to know what language it was for sure, so I researched it.

The lines are, for the most part, taken from the Bible.

"The mouth of the Just shall meditate wisdom, and his tounge shall speak judgement," (Psalms 36:30)

"Blessed is the man who endures temptation, For once he has been tried[approved], He shall recieve the crown of life..." (James 1:12)

I was unable to find the rest of the song though.  I think it might be original to the song.  Correct me if you know otherwise please.


----------



## jester.

Just for clarification: "kyrie" and "eleison" (6th line) are Greek words.

It's a great anime, by the way.


----------



## se16teddy

This chant (well part of it) has been discussed in this forum before. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14823
The sources are discussed here. http://suburbanbanshee.wordpress.com/2004/09/


----------



## rainbowizard

Hi all,
the translation of Thirsteh is very good, but the meaning of meditabitur at the 1st line should be "shall proclaim" or "shall compose" because it is in a transitive form.
What i can add, about "Elfen Lied" is that the lyric itself has several errors that i noticed from the booklet of the OST and carefully listening to the song.
"_Indicium_" instead of "_Iudicium_" at line 2
"_Quoniqm  ... probates ... accipient_" instead of "_Quoniam ... probatus ... accipiet_" at line 4
"_benigma_" instead of "_benigna_" at line 7

Funny is that listening to the song you can clearly perceive these mistakes


----------



## Lady_DragonRose

It means this:
The mouth of the just shall meditate wisdom
And his tongue shall speak judgement
Blessed the man who resists temptation
For when proved he shall receive the crown of life
Lord, Divine Fire, have mercy
O how holy, how serene
How benevolent, how comforting,
O Lily of Chastity.

It's the theme to an anime (about 12 episodes, I believe) called "Elfen Lied". (Lied is pronounced "leed".) Quite a good anime.


----------



## Eligius

Ryches' translation is correct, but I can add some references

_Os Iustu, Meditabitur Sapientiam Et Lingua Eius Loquetur Idicium (Psalms 36, 30)

Beatus Vir Qui Suffert Tentationem Quoniam Cum Probatus Fuerit Accipiet Coronam Vitae (_Iacobi 1, 12)

The rest is unknown to me, but seens adapted from the Mass (Kyrie eleison) and Castitatis lillum is a common title for Mary, used, for example, in Litaniae Beatae Virginis Mariae.


----------

